# La Caja China



## cheech (Aug 30, 2007)

Has anyone ever used a La Caja China before?

http://www.lacajachina.com/

My friend mentioned that he could get his hands on one for me fairly cheap.

I know it is not a smoker but what are your thoughts.


----------



## flagriller (Aug 30, 2007)

Never hear of them. How well built are they? How heavy? Cheap, how cheap?


----------



## bilvo47 (Aug 30, 2007)

I've heard of them - it's a traditional pig roasting box right?


----------



## cheech (Aug 30, 2007)

Yes they are a traditional box


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 30, 2007)

Pretty cool Cheech, you can do more than pig's in them. If the price is right it would be neat to have one, conversation piece at the least!!


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 30, 2007)

I know someone who knows someone that swears by them for roasting piggies... other than that, I know nothing. About a year ago, I looked at them on their website and thought it would be a neat addition to the arsenal...


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Roberto Guerra is the creator of La Caja China, and he also happens to be the top chef of Cuban pork in Miami. I don't have any experience with it, but I do remember watching them stuff and insert a whole pig into it. After awhile, they used the special grate to flip it over. At no time did they add any additional fuel, at first they loaded it with a lot of charcoal. Roberto Guerra also manufactures La Caja China, and he sells them by special order. He makes about 650-750 of them a year. It is usually carried around by 2-4 persons.


----------



## meowey (Aug 30, 2007)

Watched Roberto Guerra and Bobby Flay use them on a TV Throwdown on FoodTV.  Looked like a cool unit.  It would be an acquisition of mine if I thought I could get away with it.  Go for it if it's a good price!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## squeezy (Aug 30, 2007)

Sounds like something to add to your stable ...


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 30, 2007)

Sound interesting Cheech. Theres a few of those smoke bomb things around lately. Let us know how well it works.

I hate to eat things while their watching me.


----------



## cheech (Aug 30, 2007)

I will take a look at the unit when I got to visit my friend down in Florida. This will have to be next summer.

I may have to make an emergency trip down there earlier.


----------



## dadwith4daughters (Aug 30, 2007)

I've got the smaller version. Cooks 8 chickens in under 45 minutes and ribs in about 2 hours. It's amazing really. The trick is the charcoal sits on top of the stainless steal box to which your meat goes in to. So with the heat on top and the box, the inside turns into to a scorching oven. Unfortunately, what happens is that no real charcoal flavor is imparted on the meat as coals are outside the box.  I saw the Bobby Flay Throw Down and the inventor looks to have corrected that and has created a piece that does push smoke into the box. He also created a rotisserie for it so you can cook even more meat.

I can tell you that I've only used it a couple of times because of the lack of flavor. If you're in a rush, it cooks faster than gas. So it's a good option in a pinch. Oh, and everything you need comes with it to include a stainless roasting pan, a grate that fits inside the pan, tongs, etc. 

Good luck.


----------



## cheech (Aug 30, 2007)

That was my concern. I figured that with out the smoke that you really are not smoking it and that means really no flavor.

Basicaly this unit is a pressure cooker


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Sep 9, 2007)

But!...You *CAN* have smoke while cooking with the 'La Caja China'!!...

Check out the *'Smoke Pistol'* !...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Granted...it's not the traditional way to smoke...but it works!...

Has possibilities for cold smoking too...


Until later...


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 9, 2007)

Maybe you could just pipe it in from top to bottom?


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Coley, I've been using a SmokePistol for a little over 2 yrs. now. I have a bullet type Brinkmann and because I'm handicapped, cannot be taking the unit apart to add/change wood chips/packets, it's too dangeress with hot food and hot water pan. The SmokePistol works ok most of the time, one problem is that you have to have ac power to the unit, La Caja China doesn't. You'll get enough smoke from a bullet/cartidge for 3 hrs. plus based on how much smoke you control. Sometimes you'll have to tap on the cartridge to get the pellets to drop down, this happens if they are packed too tight. My concern with La Caja China is the thckness of the outside wall, the pipe where the SmokePistol emmits the smoke is not very long, intended for thinner walls like a Brinkmann. They don't offer a wood mix, but you can carefully remove the metal bottom of the cartridge and empty the pellets into a pile of different pellets, mix them up and carefully refill the cartidge, finally replacing the metal botttom. I hope this is of some help.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 9, 2007)

Why are you asking the price, just send your car


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Richoso!...

For the thicker wall of the 'La Caja China' cookers the threaded fitting 
which attaches the unit to the Brinkmann, or other thin-walled units, 
must be replaced with a longer threaded fitting.

While I'm not certain about this, I believe that the electrical pipe nipples 
used in lamp repair/lighting fixture repair, etc. is of the same thread 
diameter and pitch.

These fittings are sold at hardware stores, home improvement outlets, 
electrical supply houses, and even at Wally-World.

At the time I posted about the 'Smoke Pistol', I hadn't noticed the short 
fitting on the original unit.

However...The unit on *This Page* of the *'La Caja China'* website has the 
longer fitting installed already, and is ready to be mounted on the cooker.

Here is a photo of the unit:








Sorry for the confusion everyone!...Hope this will clear it all up!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...

Incidentally...There's a recipe for their *'Mojo Criollo Marinating Sauce'* 
on the website, if anyone's interested...



Until later...


----------



## pperkins (Jul 28, 2010)

I use the smoke pistol, but before I got that, I just put a small pan of oak chips (brisket) inside and removed one end rail for venting.

See my recipe and photos on it, here: http://burninlovebbq.wordpress.com/2009/07/23/how-to-smoke-briskets-on-la-caja-china/

Lotsa recipes and tips for La Caja China on my blog, drop on by!

-Perry


----------



## shooter1 (Aug 4, 2010)

I have had a Caja China #2 for many years as we do a pig roast every year on Christmas Eve. It does basically work like an outdoor oven and you will not get any flavor from the fire. The flavor comes from the marinade and the slow roasting process. The traditional cuban style roasted pork marinade is called Mojo. Mojo is a combination of sour orange juice, garlic, onion, oregano, seaor kosher salt, pepper and other spices depending on how you were taught to make it. There is a commercial product sold called Mojo Criollo that can be used in a pinch but is no where near the same flavor. The Caja China website has a smoke generator that can be installed on the Caja China that I may try some day. Hopefully I have attached a few picture of the pig roast I did this past Christmas Eve.


----------



## ballagh (Aug 4, 2010)

all I can say is YUMMY


----------



## wildflower (Aug 4, 2010)

That is one nice looking pig!!!


----------



## jd08 (Aug 4, 2010)

It seems like the inside would get drippings all over it and I imagine that would smell pretty funky if it were left closed up for an extended period.


----------



## harryho (Aug 4, 2010)

JD08 said:


> It seems like the inside would get drippings all over it and I imagine that would smell pretty funky if it were left closed up for an extended period.


The Caja comes with a drip pan. So majority of the fat would be caught. The little splatters here and there can be cleaned up pretty easily.


----------



## pperkins (Aug 5, 2010)

I've done several pigs, as well as briskets, shoulders, ribs, turkeys, etc in my Cajas. The older models could get a little messy, but a bucket of hot water, followed by a hose always cleaned them right up. The new "semi-pro" model has a drain in the bottom, so it's even easier to clean up (and collect the broth!)

Also, I've found that three "1/2 sheet" steam table pans (disposable) will fit perfectly in the bottom, with no gaps, so I often use those in my older Model #1, esp when I want to save brisket broth, or something. My Cajita China (the backyard model) fits one of these pans almost perfectly, as well.

Never had any issues with smells, either.

I've got lots of La Caja China pics and recipes on my blog, feel free to drop on my anytime! Roberto Guerra (Owner of LCC) and I are finishing up a La Caja China cookbook right now.

Have fun!

-Perry

Burnin' Love BBQ

http://www.burninloveblog.com


----------



## jose perez (May 6, 2015)

CAJA CHINA HAVE BEEN IN MEXICO FOR A LONG TIME, IT IS CALL ATAUD IT IS FOR BABY GOATS AND PIGS ,


----------

